# Artic Plows



## 03F250FX4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey does anyone on here use artic plows? Are they any good? Anyone know the pricing of them?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

if you mistakenly meant pusher ... http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...=arctic+snow+pusher&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

03F250FX4;1182220 said:


> Hey does anyone on here use artic plows? Are they any good? Anyone know the pricing of them?


Are you asking about Artic snowplows or Artic Pushers?


----------



## 03F250FX4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Snow Plows


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

They are actually a good brand. A City by me uses them on there pick-ups and 1 ton dumps. Real nice set-ups. Remind me alot of a Western.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

i run arctic plows, they are very similar to a western. in fact i've seen arctic plows being used with western harnesses before. only weak spot is the swivel on the A frame, it wears out and gets alot of play in the blade, but nothing that can't be rebuilt and beefed up


----------



## 03F250FX4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys I have just recently came acorss the artic plows and was very interested in the all galvinized construction and was wondering how they are. I would only be using it for residential so it sounds like it may be a good buy.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I am back.
They killed my thread for advertising.
Here is the new thread, a generic thread.

*http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115094*


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

We used them twenty years ago.They are old school crap.The center fulcom hole wears out..The design did not change with the times.We only use vee blades now.If have a lighter duty truck and you have to use a straigt blade then buy western.No more pins to line up the ultramont design blows artic design away.You can buy more new and used western almost anywhere.as i said twenty years ago they where the best,not any longer..Do a goole search on artic plow reviews...


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

ADLAWNCUTTERS;1183252 said:


> We used them twenty years ago.They are old school crap.The center fulcom hole wears out..The design did not change with the times.We only use vee blades now.If have a lighter duty truck and you have to use a straigt blade then buy western.No more pins to line up the ultramont design blows artic design away.You can buy more new and used western almost anywhere.as i said twenty years ago they where the best,not any longer..Do a goole search on artic plow reviews...


I think you totally wrong.
Been selling them for about 12-15 years and have never seen one wear out.
Don't see how you say they are old school, they improve what needs improving and have even when into the looks item for guys that want the stylish low profile light if they want them.
They are the strongest plows I have ever used or worked with.

*This is old school ?* All galvanized metal, poly mull board, nitro rods in cylinders. Double lift chain, 2" lift cylinder, trip edge, double acting swing cylinders ( power in and out ).
Can get it in an 8 foot or 9 foot V-plow.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

i've seen at least a dozen A frames wear out, not a big deal to fix but he is right. He's also right about them being behind the times, although i think they've done a pretty good job catching up in the past 2-3 years. with that said, i run arctic plows and probably always will because they are built right here in London.


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I got mine 2 years ago and like it very much. However getting into plowing was a new adventure and investigated ALOT...There are a couple of things I do not like about it
1) the connector for the lights have to be PERFECTLY moulded otherwise its a b##$ to get them hooked up when its really cold
2) this jackstand thing bugs the hell out of me
3) pins to secure unit to vehicle

I did look at other brands...but for 1500 to 2000 I'll put up with it..at the time it was pure economics in my purchase.
In the end it goes up, down and side to side..they all do that..it's just what flavour you like..I believe

If i had to do it over again I would have gone to blizzard with the automatic flip wings......and painted it orange lol


----------



## 03F250FX4 (Dec 12, 2010)

This plow only cost 1500 to 2000 dollars? That is a great price if that is correct? Im sure they have gone up in the past two years.


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry.....What I meant to say that the difference between ..say western,fisher,boss was about 1500 to 2000....Wow if I got a deal like that I could have afforded an in box salt spreader. 
Now after 2 years and reading a ton of info on this sight and experiences my choice of prime equipment has altered...but i'll make due till the truck dies or me(lol)
Bill


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe ...out the door installed was about $7200.00


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

oops again more info 108" ploy


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

wildwilly;1184374 said:


> I believe ...out the door installed was about $7200.00


You were robbed, sorry to say.
I sell them $5600 installed for the 108" poly, M3593 pump unit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2robinhood;1184439 said:


> You were robbed, sorry to say.
> I sell them $5600 installed for the 108" poly, M3593 pump unit.


Was he, I'm just guessing how you know what the pricing is like in Ontario. All blades cost roughly 2k more here. Arctic is Canadian made but that does not seem to make a difference in the way products are priced. The cost of living is higher here so I'm guessing that is the reason. I really wish Arctic would step up to the plate since they are made local but to me they are old technology. So much competition out there and I put Arctic in the same catergory as Meyer's. They use to be good but they didn't keep up with the times.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

Im sorry i did not mean to offend anyone.I still stand by my post.They used to be the best.and they have some good points.After the ultra mount design using pins is old school..Listen if is a piece of scrap steel that pushes snow thats all that counts.If you are going to spend good money then buy the best.I would have to say that western/boss/blizzard are the best period.If they wanted to be ahead they should have made the mold board and frame out of stainless steel and a no pin hook up and better lights.If not you better be cheaper than the others a lot cheaper...


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely no offence taken brother.
At the time I really didn't have too much info on what was out there,(the good the bad and the ugly) I had just been laid off from my regular job and decided to expand my lawn maintenance business. I had many requests to do plowing but not enough to make it worth my while, until one of my biggest lawn customers plow guy got caught by workers comp., so I was offered the spot, and decided to look after him or possibly loose him as a summer client(pays cash up front for the whole season..can't beat it!!!)
I really wanted a wide out but my local dealer wanted almost 10,000....yup thats right!!!
My arctic wasn't the most expensive or the best but it wasn't the cheapest either...and for my purposes it does me well enough to learn that in a few more years there will be bigger and better things out there to choose from 
they have to re-invent the wheel for everything to keep interest!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2robinhood;1182836 said:


> I am back.
> They killed my thread for advertising.
> Here is the new thread, a generic thread.
> 
> *http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115094*


Wow, some guys on here advertise constantly. Some even in their signature.
Guess it depends what you're advertising.


----------

